# Gaming cabinet



## aryankratos (Apr 18, 2013)

hi guys i m aryan fron gurgaon.i want to buy a new cabinet for gaming........my budget is 3k ,so please suggest me a good gaming cabinet.....thanks in advance


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 18, 2013)

aryankratos said:


> hi guys i m aryan fron gurgaon.i want to buy a new cabinet for gaming........my budget is 3k ,so please suggest me a good gaming cabinet.....thanks in advance



NZXT Gamma @ 2.5k

Nzxt source 210 Elite @ 2.9 k

Nzxt source 210(transparent side panel) 3.2k


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 19, 2013)

^gamma is so ugly man...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 19, 2013)

rajan1311 said:


> ^gamma is so ugly man...



why don't you say this to the people who spam about the Gamma in the PC configs section?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 19, 2013)

Spend 1k more and get Corsair 300R for 3900.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 19, 2013)

Source 210 Elite
Bitfenix Merc Alpha


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 20, 2013)

Look for this one too: Cooler Master K380 CPU Cabinet - Buy Computer Components @ Best Price | Snapdeal


----------



## aryankratos (Apr 20, 2013)

i think nzxt source elite 210 seems very good for me...  bcoz of simple design and strong inside..i'll go for it ...thanks guys you rocks as always 

*Mod Edit :*  ... guys don't pick a fight over which cabinet looks good or bad . all depends on the personal test and OP has already made his decision ....


----------



## abuzar (Apr 29, 2013)

iball rider gaming case


----------

